# Missing a group of UK girls



## indie01202 (Jul 21, 2014)

So I'm an youngish (25) UK expat girl and I've been here about a year now ...I'm pretty embarrassed to admit but I'm struggling to make friends here. I have one close friend and a boyfriend but I miss having a nice big group of friends like I had at home. Well my boyfriend's friends are my "friends" I suppose but they aren't really and I think my lack of friends is placing a bit of a burden on my relationship and I also think its important that I have my own life here outside of my relationship. I've met people from all over the world but sometimes there can be a language barrier and those expats I meet have tended to already have their own group of friend which can be a bit clique-y and its hard to work your way in! I am finding it quite hard here lately. I really miss having a group of friends round for a gossip and a bit of banter or just sitting over tea or coffee and having a good natter. 
This might sound strange but I assure you I am completely normal and not a total loser! I was wondering if there were any other girls out there having the same problem or if anyone had any advice?! I'm not really a sporty kinda girl, I prefer shopping and a good night out so joining a sports team isn't really ideal but I'm willing to give it a go if it has a good social side! 
If there are by any chance any UK girls out there that just miss the chats and banter with girls who understand your slang and who you are on about when you're chatting about stuff back home, I would love to hear from you!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Meetup.com


----------



## k_x (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey! I moved over a few months ago & interested in getting to know more girls from the UK. Feeling a little homesick & missing my friends! Would definitely be up for grabbing a drink sometime.. Tried to send you a pm but failed. x


----------



## WelshgirlinDubai (Apr 21, 2015)

Me too!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I will show you girls a good time 


:heh::heh:


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

me 3, do you all live on island? I also have trouble making friends, would love to meet up.. I'm not from the uk but I've never had any issues communicating with people from there and english is the only language that I speak. I'm in the Khalydia area, what areas are you all in? Also I dont work in the day so I'm free in the day in case anyone else is as well...

EDIT: Ah this is the Dubai section.. I'm in Abu Dhabi in case any female there reads this!


----------



## indie01202 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey girls sorry I'm a bit slow and only just seen this! Yayyy :blush::blush:


----------



## indie01202 (Jul 21, 2014)

k_x said:


> Hey! I moved over a few months ago & interested in getting to know more girls from the UK. Feeling a little homesick & missing my friends! Would definitely be up for grabbing a drink sometime.. Tried to send you a pm but failed. x


 Just tried to send you a message as well but it failed too! :/ but a drink or few sounds good!


----------



## k_x (Mar 5, 2015)

indie01202 said:


> Just tried to send you a message as well but it failed too! :/ but a drink or few sounds good!


You need to post 5 times before being able to PM  x


----------



## indie01202 (Jul 21, 2014)

Ohhhhh okay! Well this should be my 5th :joy::+1:


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

indie01202 said:


> Ohhhhh okay! Well this should be my 5th :joy::+1:


:cheer2:


----------



## k_x (Mar 5, 2015)

indie01202 said:


> Ohhhhh okay! Well this should be my 5th :joy::+1:


Perfect, PM me when it works  xx


----------



## Marie27 (Jun 3, 2015)

Me too, I'm in the same situation!



indie01202 said:


> So I'm an youngish (25) UK expat girl and I've been here about a year now ...I'm pretty embarrassed to admit but I'm struggling to make friends here. I have one close friend and a boyfriend but I miss having a nice big group of friends like I had at home. Well my boyfriend's friends are my "friends" I suppose but they aren't really and I think my lack of friends is placing a bit of a burden on my relationship and I also think its important that I have my own life here outside of my relationship. I've met people from all over the world but sometimes there can be a language barrier and those expats I meet have tended to already have their own group of friend which can be a bit clique-y and its hard to work your way in! I am finding it quite hard here lately. I really miss having a group of friends round for a gossip and a bit of banter or just sitting over tea or coffee and having a good natter.
> This might sound strange but I assure you I am completely normal and not a total loser! I was wondering if there were any other girls out there having the same problem or if anyone had any advice?! I'm not really a sporty kinda girl, I prefer shopping and a good night out so joining a sports team isn't really ideal but I'm willing to give it a go if it has a good social side!
> If there are by any chance any UK girls out there that just miss the chats and banter with girls who understand your slang and who you are on about when you're chatting about stuff back home, I would love to hear from you!


----------

